# Eggs



## wabbitt (Apr 28, 2015)

I simply can not eat Walmart eggs.  Every time I do, I feel sick.  There is definitely something off about them.  The shells always seem paper thin.  I'm talking about the Sunny Meadows or whatever brand it is that is Walmart specific brand.  I know they were once the subject of a huge recall.  I can only imagine what kind of horror goes on at these chicken farms.  We eat a LOT of eggs, so we try not to spend a fortune on them, but no more from Walmart!  Is it all in my head?


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 28, 2015)

Don't want to sound "snobby" but I would never buy ANY of my food from Wal-Mart.... I try to stay away from that place at all time.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't bring myself to buy any food from a Wally World...just can't do it.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 28, 2015)

We don't buy meat there!  We have limited options, as we are on a barrier island.  There is a Publix down the road, but you can basically add a dollar or more to the cost of each item.  It gets pretty expensive.  I was getting eggs there mostly as a matter of convenience.  I agree, most of the crap there is just awful.


----------



## juuced (Apr 28, 2015)

raise your own chickens ?


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 28, 2015)

I have to agree with ya on this one Wabbitt, I too eat a TON of eggs too, and thrown way too many away to even count. I have bought them everywhere from Walmart to the Eastern Market down town. I will NOT be buying any more from Walmart, I would rather spend a bit extra then to just waste my money down the drain. That's what I was doing too, throwing them out, in the end Walmart eggs cost more because I had to buy good ones to make up for it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2015)

Ostrich eggs are the shit!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 28, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Ostrich eggs are the shit!!!



REALLY??? I heard Duck eggs were good too, but never tried any...


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 28, 2015)

Wabbitt, I've had those eggs and I agree, something is off. Gross.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 28, 2015)

I read in a men's health magazine (must be true) that a lot of chicken farms are starting to do what Purdue (I think?) has done for years. They pump the chickens with hormones to beef them up but the stuff they use is nasty. One couple who was hired to farm the chickens and their eggs were told under contract that they had to keep the chickens in the shittiest (pun intended) of conditions. Just feathers and feces everywhere. After trying to change this their contract with the company was closed. But lets not bash Purdue when this is about Walmart AMIRIGHT? Those damn cashiers never greet me!

Srsly try the free range brown eggs or even the egg beaters in the carton.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 28, 2015)

Are we talking whole eggs or egg whites?  I buy eggs and milk at Costco, more bang for your buck.


----------



## Maijah (Apr 28, 2015)

We have chickens, they are worth there weight in gold. All you need is 200 sq. ft., a little enclosure and your good to go. They don't lay when its cold but the rest of the year I get to eat the best eggs under the sun.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 28, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I read in a men's health magazine (must be true) that a lot of chicken farms are starting to do what Purdue (I think?) has done for years. They pump the chickens with hormones to beef them up but the stuff they use is nasty. One couple who was hired to farm the chickens and their eggs were told under contract that they had to keep the chickens in the shittiest (pun intended) of conditions. Just feathers and feces everywhere. After trying to change this their contract with the company was closed. But lets not bash Purdue when this is about Walmart AMIRIGHT? Those damn cashiers never greet me!
> 
> Srsly try the free range brown eggs or even the egg beaters in the carton.


Chicken farms are deplorable, no doubt, but I can't stand those egg beaters.  I'd rather buy whole eggs and separate them.  
I will never forget the smell of the Perdue Farms.  We used to have to drive by them when we went to the Eastern Shore.  Sadly, as a trucker, I've hauled more than my share of chickens, and the things I've seen would give most people nightmares.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 28, 2015)

Maijah said:


> We have chickens, they are worth there weight in gold. All you need is 200 sq. ft., a little enclosure and your good to go. They don't lay when its cold but the rest of the year I get to eat the best eggs under the sun.



So you're a cock raiser?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 28, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Chicken farms are deplorable, no doubt, but I can't stand those egg beaters.  I'd rather buy whole eggs and separate them.
> I will never forget the smell of the Perdue Farms.  We used to have to drive by them when we went to the Eastern Shore.  Sadly, as a trucker, I've hauled more than my share of chickens, and the things I've seen would give most people nightmares.



Are the egg beaters any different from regular eggs nutrition wise?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 28, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Are the egg beaters any different from regular eggs nutrition wise?



Probably not.  They sure don't taste the same.  I try to avoid food from cartons as much as possible.


----------



## mickems (Apr 28, 2015)

I think about the quality of the other products at wally world. would I  buy a stereo system or wedding ring from there? no, because it is cheap and it will break. imagine what the produce, meat and such consists of. we tried walmart before in order to save money and the food definitely is off in a major way. seems to be even the brand names too.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 28, 2015)

mickems said:


> I think about the quality of the other products at wally world. would I  buy a stereo system or wedding ring from there? no, because it is cheap and it will break. imagine what the produce, meat and such consists of. we tried walmart before in order to save money and the food definitely is off in a major way. seems to be even the brand names too.



I wish I could convince the people in my family of this. I feel like if I kept a Wally steak in a sealed box it would still have maggots in it. Saw a vid of a guy pouring coke on low quality pork and it made maggots come out. Would love to test Wally food


----------



## Spongy (Apr 28, 2015)

Aldi...


----------



## Maijah (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, I am a cock raiser..........


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Apr 29, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I simply can not eat Walmart eggs.  Every time I do, I feel sick.  There is definitely something off about them.  The shells always seem paper thin.  I'm talking about the Sunny Meadows or whatever brand it is that is Walmart specific brand.  I know they were once the subject of a huge recall.  I can only imagine what kind of horror goes on at these chicken farms.  We eat a LOT of eggs, so we try not to spend a fortune on them, but no more from Walmart!  Is it all in my head?


 get cage free, free range. i know they are more expensive but defiantly a difference in taste. could you buy a few hens? my parents have chickens and they always have fresh eggs. the chickens dont run off as long as you feed them every once and awhile and if you have a good dog nothing will touch them. its diffidently not you brother. i hate walmart eggs, the ones that come in the white cardboard or  that blue Styrofoam taste like shit.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 29, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> get cage free, free range. i know they are more expensive but defiantly a difference in taste. could you buy a few hens? my parents have chickens and they always have fresh eggs. the chickens dont run off as long as you feed them every once and awhile and if you have a good dog nothing will touch them. its diffidently not you brother. i hate walmart eggs, the ones that come in the white cardboard or  that blue Styrofoam taste like shit.



I would pen the chickens in to be safe. Neighbors across the 30ft canal/Chanel had some chickens. One day a chicken was in our yard. It was cool until someone stole it


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm.  I live on the second floor of a 48 unit condo building.  Not sure how the neighbors would feel about chickens roaming the halls.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 29, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Hmm.  I live on the second floor of a 48 unit condo building.  Not sure how the neighbors would feel about chickens roaming the halls.



If they've ever had Walmart brand eggs then they would probably be estatic


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 29, 2015)

Man, lots of folks in Colorado sell home-raised chicken eggs for $4 a dozen.  If you can find a neighbor that has set up a small coop, let them know you'll buy their extras - because they're going to have a ton.  Yellowest yolks I've ever seen - and SO delicious.  My father-in-law got me a nice skillet for Christmas, because he knows I love over-easy and sunny-side-up eggs.  Nothing like a smooth skillet to flip eggs - perfect every time.  My go-to breakfast is 4 sunny-side-up eggs over 5 crunchy tortilla chips, smathered with some Tabasco.  Alright, I'm hungry now.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 29, 2015)

egg lands are good


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 29, 2015)

i dont buy any food, of any kind at walmart.

shit i dont like giving them my money for anything......but when they are just so much cheaper then the next guy, ill buy a few things over the course of a year from them.


----------

